# At The End Of My Rope



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

posted a few days ago about 2 RBPs having injuries (reall really sick fish) since then one died,and the other was recovering until the hospital tanks ammonia levels shot through the roof and now I have a very sick P. He's peeling and swimming inverted, my only thought is to return him to the main tank where parameters are good and put up a divider. I only had four and I've lost one and I really dont want to lose another. The other thing is now in my main tank another P who seemed healthy has developed some kind of white cottony look around his dorsal, almost as if he was peeling but its deep and it wraps around to the other side. He just developed this but my parameters are pretty good. Ammonia is at 0 so is Nitrate and Nitrites Ph is slighlty high at 7.8, what could be causing this *I'll post pics ASAP*. Its bizarre because I have one who looks beautiful and lively but is not eating I really cant figure this out Please Help!!!


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

are you runnin a heater? heater burn?? and imo maybe you should gather up a new test kit. It kinda sounds like ammonia burn to me. Test kits can go bad and I would hate to see you lose another fish. Change the diet , you gotta change everything you have been doing one thing at a time. I would turn the heat off (unless you can afford a inline heater) add some aquarium salt (don't just dump it in) liquidize it in hot water first. DON'T over do anything! sudden shifts can and proly will make your fish worse.


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

thats what im doing right now. I cant buy anew test kit right now but yes I do have a heater on and it has been running high because ive been trying to get rid of some planeria. Thanks for the advice though its always nice to be reassured. Pics up soon.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How long has your tank and filters been running? Did you recently clean out your filters? If so did you use tank water and were you sure to keep the media submerged?
The reason that I ask is because your nitrates are at 0 which means your tank isnt cycled or is going through a mini cycle.
Also you mentiond a planaria problem which also raises a red flag about water quality.

If I were you I would do a 30% waterchange for now and pick up a quality test kit such as the API master kit and see exactly what your params are and post them up.
From there we will be able to guide you on what you should do next.

If I had to guess I would say that your ammo and nitrites are probably up


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

no there not up everything is at 0. as of yesterday.


----------

